# Anyone ever make a profit from selling last calls/extra vacations?



## Cpanzi (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey all, 

Newbie here. Pondering my newly found access to RCI was just thinking if anyone had actually "rented out" a last call/extra vacations using a guest certificate. Seems like if you can find interested people and charge a few bucks over what the actually charge you, could be a way to make a few bucks here and there (possibly cover maint. fees)?

Thanks!


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 24, 2015)

Cpanzi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Newbie here. Pondering my newly found access to RCI was just thinking if anyone had actually "rented out" a last call/extra vacations using a guest certificate. Seems like if you can find interested people and charge a few bucks over what the actually charge you, could be a way to make a few bucks here and there (possibly cover maint. fees)?
> 
> Thanks!



RCI rules expressly prohibit renting out any exchange/last call/extra vacation.  

Sue


----------



## Cpanzi (Jun 24, 2015)

Bit confused. Perhaps my wording is incorrect. I thought you could use a guest certificate for an exchange/last call/extra vacation. So say I got a last call for $209. Then found someone interested in it. And charged them $209+$59 (guest certificate fee) then + $50 for profit....that would not be allowed?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2015)

Cpanzi said:


> Bit confused. Perhaps my wording is incorrect. I thought you could use a guest certificate for an exchange/last call/extra vacation. So say I got a last call for $209. Then found someone interested in it. And charged them $209+$59 (guest certificate fee) then + $50 for profit...*.that would not be allowed*?



That's correct.


----------



## spaulino (Jun 25, 2015)

Cpanzi said:


> Bit confused. Perhaps my wording is incorrect. I thought you could use a guest certificate for an exchange/last call/extra vacation. So say I got a last call for $209. Then found someone interested in it. And charged them $209+$59 (guest certificate fee) then + $50 for profit....that would not be allowed?



I'm all new to TS world too  but from what I've read and learned here, anything retrieved from an exchange/trade from II or RCI CANNOT be rented out. Only thing that can be rented out is if you've booked it directly through your TS owned property.


----------



## theo (Jun 25, 2015)

*Yessa!*



spaulino said:


> I'm all new to TS world too  but from what I've read and learned here, anything retrieved from an exchange/trade from II or RCI CANNOT be rented out. Only thing that can be rented out is if you've booked it directly through your TS owned property.



Yup. Stated another way, if you don't *own* it, then it's not yours to rent out, whether it's an exchange, Last Call, Extra Vacation, or Benevolent Billy's Bonus Week.


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 25, 2015)

spaulino said:


> I'm all new to TS world too  but from what I've read and learned here, anything retrieved from an exchange/trade from II or RCI CANNOT be rented out. Only thing that can be rented out is if you've booked it directly through your TS owned property.




This is important to know because a lot of scammers are calling TS owners claiming the owners have some valuable exchange or bonus weeks that can be rented out for thousands of dollars and the scammers will do this for the low, low price of $1475 upfront.  Needless to say, it's a scam because these weeks do not belong to the TS owners.


----------



## traveldaddy (Jun 25, 2015)

theo said:


> Yup. Stated another way, if you don't *own* it, then it's not yours to rent out, whether it's an exchange, Last Call, Extra Vacation, or Benevolent Billy's Bonus Week.



If I understand correctly, this applies to the external exchange companies, but if there is an internal exchange program, it may allow for rentals that are legit. 

I have Wyndham points, as one example, and I can book and rent out a resort that I do not technically own at. The points system is an internal exchange program. 

Again, this is my understanding - certainly not an expert though.

The point being, make sure you understand the rules before you play the game (especially if you are expending $$ to play the game)


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 25, 2015)

I think adding other systems into the mix confuses the issue.  Let's keep this specifically about *RCI and II* and weeks obtained through either of these exchange companies either as an exchange or a rental by a regular Joe member.  

Both prohibit rentals by members.  There are many more reports of members getting in trouble with II than with RCI but RCI actually has the stronger language in their terms.  I am coping both below:


TermsandConditionsofRCIWeeks.pdf


> D. Guest Certificates and Guest Passes may not
> be used for any commercial purpose, or monetary or
> other consideration, by Member or guest, including
> without limitation auction, barter, rental, raffle or
> ...



http://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf


> 17. The Member is responsible for the acts and omissions of the individuals
> occupying the Host Accommodations, including any loss or damage to the
> Host Resort or the Host Accommodations. Individuals under the age
> of 21 are not eligible to receive a Guest Certificate. Additionally, the
> ...


----------



## theo (Jun 25, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> I think adding other systems into the mix confuses the issue.  *Let's keep this specifically about RCI and Wyndham* and weeks obtained through either of these exchange companies either as an exchange or a rental by a regular Joe member.
> 
> Both prohibit rentals by members.  There are many more reports of members getting in trouble with II than with RCI but RCI actually has the stronger language in their terms.



I agree, but I think that perhaps you actually meant to type RCI and II (i.e., not RCI and Wyndham, as quoted / highlighted in blue above). 

After I posted, I immediately thought of Wyndham points being something of an exception to the "actual resort *ownership*" statement. Heaven knows there are active "landlords" right here on TUG routinely booking Wyndham reservations with their points, then renting out those reserved weeks --- as is supposedly allowed. But as you point out, such "internal" arrangements are really outside the scope and topic of what is actually under discussion here regarding the overtly prohibited renting out of II or RCI exchanges, II Getaways, RCI Last Calls and Extra Vacations --- and of course the ever popular (but purely hypothetical) Benevolent Billy's Big Bonus Weeks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 25, 2015)

oopps.  I did mean RCI and II.  Will edit.


----------



## Cpanzi (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Definitely clarified it for me a bit. Appreciate all the helpful information!


----------

